# ATI drivers, Sun Ultra 20, built-in Rage XL, AMD64 [SOLVED]

## mounty1

Hello, as per title, I have Gentoo on this machine but it doesn't want to see the graphics adaptor.

```
...

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Driver      "vesa"

EndSection

...
```

 works correctly (albeit only at 1024x768x16) but if "vesa" be changed to "fglrx", /var/log/xdm.log has

```
(EE) No devices attached
```

  A colleague said that fglrx is the name of an old driver and the new name "ati" which is all very well but there is no such module anywhere (in particular, not in /lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/video) despite that the proprietary ati-drivers package is installed and 

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="-gnome -gtk hal dbus -apm -drm -svnserve kde arts qt3 qt png jpeg gif tiff svg quicktime xine avi real flac asf ffmpeg a52 mp3 win32codecs aac xvid threads nptlonly mmap mmx mmxext 3dnow 3dnowext sse sse2 -ipv6 xmms cups X opengl alsa sasl ssl dri acpi avahi yahoo ruby java vim-syntax xv imap zlib userlocales slang unicode nls truetype truetype-fonts dts dvd cdr dvdr vcd"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"

[b]VIDEO_CARDS="ati fglrx vesa"[/b]

MAKEOPTS="-j2 -s"

...
```

So what is the magic combination to use this graphics adaptor to the full ?

----------

## Mad Merlin

You should probably set VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon vesa" in /etc/make.conf, this'll have xorg-server pull in and build most of the usable drivers for that card. Mind you, I'm 99% sure that fglrx has never supported the Rage XL, only the Radeon 8500 and up (and only the x300 and up for newer versions, IIRC). So, you'll have to use the x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati driver, which VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" should pull in, then you should be able to set the driver to "ati".

----------

## mounty1

Fantastic, thanks.  Now viewing in full 1280x1024x32 glory.

----------

